# Moose



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

My parents just got some moose to try what is the best way to prepare it. My mom is alittle gun shy about cooking it. I told her the best way to cook it s to send it up to me and ill cook it for myself.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

Cook it like deer. If it is a cow moose, it will not have any gamey taste. A bull in rut might need some marinade or seasoning. I have heard of people "stinking up their house" with a bull moose or caribou, but never with me. Myself, dad and brother would go for moose or caribou every few years. Bull moose in rut will wallow in a puddle of urine.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I have been eating alot of moose lately, as I was in Newfoundland last October and shot a young bull. I brought back 285 pounds of boneless meat.

I do have a couple tips for you, You didn't mention what cuts of meat you have, steaks, roasts, burger? I had the bulk of my moose ground into burger, with the exception of the tenderloins, and backstraps. Moose tends to be tough unless you have a very young animal. The secret to moose, as with any venision, is not to overcook it!, don't cook it more than medium, you still want it pink inside at the very minimum....I prefer medium rare.

If you have steaks cut them thin, and cook them quick, sear them, brown them on both sides and they are done. A good easy receipt for the steaks is a "moose smash".....if the steaks are thick, cut into smaller pieces and smash them with a mallet, or cast iron pan or skillet, season them to your taste and cook on high heat, quickly. A cast iron skillet works the best. I prefer to sear them in butter, but you can use olive oil if you like or a combination of both. Remember to not over cook them!

My favorite burger receipt is to make your patties average thickness, whatever you like , but if you make them too thick the flavor of your seasoning does not penetrate. I pan fry the burgers in butter or olive oil, after I have sliced and pan fried some onions in the same butter/ olive oil. If you add some paprika to the onions it will give them a nice amber color, when you carmelize your onions in the pan. After cooking the burgers I put the onions on the burger. I like to use french bread that is unsliced, I slice it on the bias (angle) and either toast and butter the bread or brown it in butter in a pan. To complete the blend of flavors I like mustard and mayo only on the burgers. Try them they are awesome! A simple seasoning would be salt and pepper, or Lowreys.

These receipts are very simple, and easy to make. There are plenty of moose receipts available on the 'net.

I hope that you find the moose as delicious as I do, its one of the best venisons you will ever eat.

Blaze


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks guys i passed it along to her


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

If she is worried about "game flavor" then she can always let it soak in milk for awhile to take that out if you don't want to marinade to cover the flavor. I prefer to eliminate it then marinade if I even bother marinading.


----------

